# thai skunk ?



## oneshot (Aug 11, 2009)

got onething to ask,has anyone here ever tryed to grow this strain?
If so can youtell me about its likes and dislikes?
Iam sure someone has gave it a try...lol..Even a good link wouldbe very greatfull...

oneshot


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

I am growing one now. It is huge and very slow to bud. Likely will hit 8 feet tall and I may not get buds from her before November. Check my multi strain gj for more info and some pics.


----------



## astrobud (Aug 11, 2009)

ive did a pot luck with one seed and i thought it was female but turned on me 2 weeks in flower. was getting tall but very tempermental thats twice with pot luck the first was female but i killed it somehow so i feel they might be hard to grow with my experence anyhow


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few of them growing, looking wicked. Pure sweet smell and very purple pistles on long closely packed stems. Going to be sick weed for sure, some really good qualities like not needing much except water.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I am geting 5 of those seeds with my attitude order for free..good times. I am goign to save them for spring and put them in the yard if they get that big.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Sep 16, 2009)

Already got my freebies from attitude, great stuff!!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

2dog, be prepared for them to finish in November. I hope your weather is good then. Beautiful plants, for sure. Mine was awesome until it flowered boy flowers, instead of girls. Then I cut him down, at 9 feet, last week


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

well crap. lol. at that size they have to go outside. I can tarp them if it rains....guess that will have to do.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 16, 2009)

If it's the same G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk that they gave away a few months back, then in my case the plants are friggin killer. Mine are very heavy with buds and all the pistols are purple. They are just starting to get the sugar coating.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

oh boy thats what I have G-13, thanks sherwood!!!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine was also G13. Sherwood, I would trade buds with you if we could, so I could taste some chocolate bud!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 17, 2009)

That's funny... All the mention of Purple pistils in this thread.  My research earlier this week brought me to believe the strain I have so be this... Thanks!  It's my pink stink...


----------



## Vegs (Sep 17, 2009)

Right on and thanks for the pics DeadSilence! I also got the freebies as well and can't wait to get the room to breed them for seed. It's a shame that no one really has a matured high-rez pictures we all can drool all over!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea I wish I had a good camera but these buds need time to get the sugar coating going better anyhow. I will get good pics somehow of the stuff.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 22, 2009)

Jut a update, this stuff is pure chocolate Thai smell, wicked and getting very frosty.


----------



## bshack79 (Sep 22, 2009)

awsome Sherwood.. keep us posted brother


----------

